# 69 Convertible restoration



## parrella (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Guys. Restoring a 1969 GTO convertible. As you likely know, it is rotted out under the rear pinchweld between the trunk and window. I found the piece I need off an old 1971 GTO. Does anybody know if the piece, sometimes called the filler panel on hard tops, from a 1971 is the same piece for 1969? The contour appears to be the same. Just want to be sure before I have this cut out and replaced.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The filler piece aka "Catwalk" will be the same. the pinch weld stainless trim is the same. Doubt the top of the 1/4 panels will be totally exact, but they will be very close. Have parted rusty lwr 1/4 '68 & 69 Cutlass converts, that I ended up removing the catwalk & inner 1/4 panel structure to use in '69 GTO convert re-restorations... GTO's that had been popped real hard in the back. Both '69 converts were really a sad sight to see... a month ago it was parts going out for a nicely restored '71 GTO convert that was rearended in a 5 car pileup. So many times this ends up being a sad reality for those that are so thick skulled they believe they can drive these near 50 year old collectibles in everyday traffic. Best to you in the '69's restoration!


----------



## parrella (Nov 26, 2014)

perfect and agree on all counts! Thanks so much for your help!


----------

